# Cleaning inside of Boat



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you use to clean the blood stains and dirt off the inside of your boat on the non skid areas of the deck, gunnels, center console and bow.. Soap and water excluded, I was using a bit of bleach today in a spray bottle but wanted to get some suggestions on some commercial stuff that might be handy. Inside of my boat is oxidized a bit and I plan on working on it with some 3M Restorer wax this week but needs some tips for something that will work better than soap and water for the blood stains and scuff marks.

:usaflag


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Magic eraser.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide works like magic on blood.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (8/17/2008)*Hydrogen Peroxide works like magic on blood.


This is the best for blood! Gets it off everything from decks to cloth.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I use white scotch brite pads (majic eraser).


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

comet and elbow grease,88cents good stuff


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Simple Green and a good boat specific brush


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I like all of the above!! Keeping a boat clean is just damn hard work but going out and getting it messing sure is fun.:shedevil


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (9/10/2008)*comet and elbow grease,88cents good stuff


yep and a brush on the end of a broomstick.

Not the soft brush for car paint surfaces but a good sorta stiff brush.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

scrub free with bleach and a hard brissle brush. And plenty of water !


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Stop using bleach as it will take a toll on your wiring ( bilge pumps ) I have found that good ol white vinegar does the job well and the price is right.


----------



## SeaMoney21 (Sep 10, 2008)

go to the dollar store and get some stuff called mean green, spay it on let it sit a second ,then scrub with a brush you would clean your tires with, then rinse away, that should do you good.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

When you get it real clean, try putting a coat of woody wax on everything from the aluminum to the nonskid. It works great and makes for a much easier cleanup.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a bucket full of good stuff: peroxide, magic erasers, soft scrub, and straight bleach for those really bad spots. once you have it good and clean use jake's suggestion with the woody wax.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I like the Woody Wax idea! (and the Woody Wax girls)

http://www.woody-wax.com/gallery.php


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend...about $1.50 per can at Wally World. Better than Comet, easy on the shiny stuff, and really gets out everything with little or no effort. Comes in a Gold can with a blue label (like a Comet can).

Harry


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I have found a product that works extremely well. Several manufacturers make it under different names but it is basically just peroxide and orange delaminine. The one I use is called Peroxy Kleen. It removes all blood, grease and everything else better than anything I have tried. I sell the stuff on my website but don't consider this an advertisement please. Just use the info to find it cheaper elsewhere if you can... Here is my website address. This product is item number 15 under janitorial supplies... www.gulfsupply.com.



Negus 26


----------

